# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  CDMs Workbook

## CDM

Im not new to lucid dreaming (Ive had 100+ over the last 10 years), but I've never been able to have them consistently. 

Since I haven't had one in a while, I figured I'd start here.

----------


## Matte87

Welcome to class! Which technique were you using to get lucid back in the day?

----------


## CDM

Started with dreams of Brittany and the GD Group. Some kind if drama w*Adam (Slonin?).*

Next was in a house with G. There was a helicopter outside and G read something about a challenge on side that said "I dare you to shoot me down" (not those words). I said "who's gonna shoot it down?". Just then we saw a guy w a machine gun standing outside and thought "wtf?". Then we saw or heard that the Stay Puff Marshmallow man was near. *I had to get something from outside. As I was coming back to house I felt he was near, but I woke up.*

----------


## CDM

I've used WILD, MILD, and WBTB. 

My current schedule doesn't allow for WILD or WBTB. I have no time for naps and don't get enough sleep as is. I catch up on sleep on weekends though, so weekend mornings will likely produce the best results. Though I'd like to try MILD daily anyways.

----------


## CDM

Work dreams. Renee didn't want to drive to appt bc she lived on a farm past Oceanside.*

Filming on a yacht. Guy bunji jumped into water followed by girl. *Woke up, when btb was able to re enter dream and make a porn, but not really lucid.*

----------


## CDM

Work dreams. Something about working with various graphic designers.*

----------


## Matte87

Ah okay. I also rely on weekend mornings since I get up so early. It's great that you write your dreams down, but to make it even more effective you should write them in more detail. That way you will keep your motivation peaked and can also read the dreams later and remember the awesome times  :smiley:

----------


## CDM

I will try and work on that.

----------


## CDM

Try as I might, no real recall last night. Something to do with 2 businesses and Rick I.*Weekend is coming though...

----------


## CDM

No real recall night before last. Last night I had these.  Really trying to remember more details. 

Drive to a concert through a bad neighbor hood with a castle front. Notice I'm dressed in slacks and white shirt *seems odd for a concert *Old man tries to call lead
Performer.*

Was at a gathering in a house on a hill. Remember talking about video games on various phones with mom. *Remember looking down hill and seeing people get out of car. They are familiar. Girls? *

----------

